# Repro Jeweled Winged Hub Caps On Ebay...                          Awesome!!!



## nomadman1956

Didnt know they were repoing these, guy in Kansas is selling them on ebay $40 a pair, I got 2 pair coming for $66 shipped!!!


----------



## Mike DiCicco

Dear sirs; How can I order a set of these beautiful winged hub caps for my bicycle? mikejdicicco@gmail.


----------



## Freqman1

Dear Mike this post is over five years old. I suggest you post a wanted ad in the appropriate section. V/r Shawn


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

:eek: I was excited for a second there!


----------



## 37fleetwood




----------



## OhioJones

Damnit.


----------



## bicycle larry

here some more hub caps .


----------



## CWCMAN

I have this unused set in my parts cabinet


----------



## OhioJones

CWCMAN said:


> I have this unused set in my parts cabinet



...and you are dying to sell me them?


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Hell, Ill make some! But they will be my design. Let me get the clay out of the refridgerator.


----------



## Joe Buffardi

How do they mount?


----------



## kirk thomas

Joe Buffardi said:


> How do they mount?



I will take 2 sets if you make them. Thanks


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Design phase is in progress.


----------



## OhioJones

I am in for a pair. No doubt. Btw, how do they mount? Clip or slip over nut?


----------



## halfatruck

somebody knows you guys are looking.....and want them bad.....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-of-Bic...249420?hash=item1c6842244c:g:fBsAAOSwOVpXVhKZ


----------



## WetDogGraphix

They are gone.............................


----------



## Mike DiCicco

Dear sir,  I would like to buy a set. Please leave me an E-mail message. Sincerely, mikejdicicco@email.com


----------



## OhioJones

Buffardi, stop playing with your toy airplanes and get these puppies cooking! 
:eek:


----------



## Joe Buffardi

HahahHhHaha! Ok ok !


----------



## tanksalot

Cheese & crackers . This makes me want to consider selling my bike .


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

Joe Buffardi said:


> Hell, Ill make some! But they will be my design. Let me get the clay out of the refridgerator.



I'd be a buyer.


----------



## Evans200

CWCMAN said:


> I have this unused set in my parts cabinet



How much big cashola greenbacks? I'll buy, trade, or beg you for them!


----------



## CWCMAN

Nor really for sale but you never know. Convo sent..


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

MY TWO CENTS  .... YA ALL KNOW THESE WERE RE PRODUCED YEARS AGO...AND AT THE SAME TIME... WITH THE DELTA DEFENDER TAIL LIGHT.. SAME PERSON ..I THINK HE OR SHE WAS OUT OF ARAB ALABAMA ..AND YES THERE IS A...   ARAB  ALABAMA ..AT ANY RATE ..THE ROOKIE I AM..I JUMPED ON THESE ..LIKE SOME OF US DID..SIMPLEY CAUSE THEY WERE COOL  ..MADE IN CHINA BUT STILL COOL...WHICH LEADS ME TO JOE..DOWN THERE IN RIVERSIDE... IF .. YOU NEED A  RIGHT AND LEFT SET FOR YOUR  CLAY MOULD..YOU CAN HAVE EM..CAUSE WE NEED THEM ...YOU MIGHT HAVE YOUR WORK CUT OUT FOR YA.. THE WAY THE CHEAP REFLECTOR MOUNTS... IS A STUMPER IN ITSELF,,AND THE PROPER WRENCH TO MOUNT THE WING  TO THE AXLE  IS ANOTHER THING ... BUT AT THE SAME TIME   ....IVE ALWAYS LOVED THE WINGED TIP ON BIKES.. TRICYCLES,, AND CARS  ,,YOUR MOVING FOWARD.JUST STANDING STILL.. THAT ALL FOR NOW  SEE YA DOWN THE ROAD     RUDY C


----------



## OhioJones

Learn something everyday. Arab, Alabama. Ha!


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Rudy Contratti for President!!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

PILOT TO BOMBARDIER...PILOT TO BOMBARDIER ...FLANK TO THE LEFT  JAP ZERO S TO YOUR LEFT   RE PRODUCE THOSE WINGS IF NOT WE ...WE .... THAT IS THE ENTIRE U S A ... ARE IN TROUBLE...THE WINGS ARE IN THE MAIL   KEEP COOL  DOWN YONDER NOW HEAR    ILL SEND ON MONDAY  YOURS TRULY RUDY C ,,,GOOD LUCK


----------



## CWCMAN

Yes we/I knew the caps were reproduced. But like the Matador to the bull, Ya killed my possible sale...... As my people say.....Olay!


----------



## OhioJones

I have this feeling that Mr Buffardi has taken his airplanes into the bathtub once again and has yet to return. 

Hope all is going well on this one. Excited to see more of your craftsmanship, Joe. It's intriguing, to say the least.


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Rudy Contratti has kindly sent a set my way and I am working on it this weekend.


----------



## JKT

I would also be in for two or three sets of these !!


----------



## OhioJones

Yaaaaa! Buffalofart-eye, you da man!!


----------



## Evans200

Joe, where's the Wingo's?? LOL ! That is to say, I want them bad, REAL BAD! 2 sets minimum, hope they are like the original design that's the cats meow, the ginchy-est hub caps ever made.


----------



## Joe Buffardi

The originals are not so good. They are stamped way off and are very brittle. These will be made of aluminum and will have a spring steel mount so that went you tighten them to the axle they wont break or crush. Im am locating jewels for this project. These wont be copys of the repros. These will be very sleek and much better quality. This type of stuff takes time, trial and error. I will be sending Rudy Contratti the first prototypes so he can test them out before any sales are made. He will critique them and try to break them as I want him to. Thank you and take care.'


----------



## JKT

Go Joe !! many bikes are waiting !!!


----------

